# Scared of Potty chimes



## Maisy'sMom (Apr 21, 2015)

Maisy is 6 months old and sooooooo close to being potty trained. She never pees insides, but will poop inside. I was trying to schedule her, but my schedule changes enough that it wasn't working well. I decided to get door chimes and teach her to ring them when she wants to go out.

Problem....she seems scared of them.

I ask if she wants to go out, take her little paw and hit the chimes, and then we go out. As soon as I head toward the door, she goes in the other direction. I have to pick her up and bring her to the door because she'll sit down and refuse to move. Once I open the door and let her out, she's fine. She goes, I give her a treat, we come back in. 

She's never going to use them voluntarily if she hates them this much. I've tried taking them off the door so she can sniff them and check them out, but it doesn't seem to matter.

Thoughts???


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Both my girls are bell trained and Suki was afraid if I hung more than one or two bells on the piece of yarn I have hanging on the door. Once I removed most of them and left just two little jingle bells she wasn't afraid of the sound. Now she often plays with them.
Not sure how loud your chimes are but maybe if you try something smaller in size and not too loud will help.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Mine were scared of the bell as well, so we gave up  We just take them out every 1-2 hours and try to monitor Lucky's drinking (he has had accidents inside). If it's only been an hour and they seem okay, we will wait, but if Ozzie scratches the window or if Lucky seems restless or jumps up and licks our faces and/or barks at us, we know to take them out!


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

I trained mine to ring the bell by me routinely jingling it myself before we went out. Started it when she was a pup. As she got older she just understood that if she wanted to go out she should go over and jingle it herself. Sometimes she only stands by the door and whimpers, but most time she will jingle the bell.

Lily is skittish, and I think if i tried to touch her foot or nose to the bell to teach her to ring it she would have become afraid of it.

I have a few of those cheap tiny silver bells that came strung on a string. Used the same one from the start. Doesn't make much noise.

Linda


----------

